# Beer & BBQ



## swampdaddysbbq (Feb 2, 2008)

Although not entered, we have ribs finished,Brisket still on cooker. Doing our part for moral support. Also Wild Eric please be advised that Adrienne is one classy chick and believe me she knows how to drink beer. I am surprised she is taking time to chill it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be vice versa. Get the brisket in the sack then worry about the ribs. Now figgering Canada be about like Texas's most NW Counties aka Colorada where they have mountains and stuff. If you keep the beer in the shade it be cold enough to drink...at least whut is called Rodeo Cold. Hot beer beats cold sody pop any old day. Sounds like  you bumped into a purty smart lady. Eh?

bigwheel


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 2, 2008)

swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> Adrienne is one classy chick and believe me she knows how to drink beer. I am surprised she is taking time to chill it



  geez, thanks Randy.  You really know how to make a girl blush.  

Oh, and why not chill it since I'm already sitting outside surrounded by snow . . .    Take it out, and push it into a snow bank.  Saves having to go back in for a refill! 

Thanks for the support, my friend!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 2, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> swampdaddysbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it possible to make you blush????


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats something I'd like to see


----------

